# toothpick dispensers



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Heres some pics of a couple of toothpick dispensers I made from an article in Wood Design magazine. The first one is made from tulip with walnut accents. The second is canary wood and purple heart for the finial with walnut insides. I made the second one slightly different in that I let the top lid overlap its hole by about 1/16". I don't like seeing the gap like in the first one that allows for easy removal. This is what the article calls for. I liked the overlap better. They are fun to make and work very well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*toothpick dispenser part two*

I had to put this post in to get the pics of the second dispenser.
Mike


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work I like your finish.

Lilty


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Great work and great idea!


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Neat little projects,love em.
Ken


----------



## justacloserwalk (May 26, 2008)

*very nice works!*

I''m new to the site, not to turning. I like them both. I guess it comes down to individual taste, and I'd give the least of these to my MIL.:icon_smile:
Justa.


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello Firehawkmph I think this is a very interesting piece. but why don't you give the general measurements so that we can copy (I mean compliment) you. I'm absolutely taken with it and genuinely would "like a try"


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Allejo said:


> Hello Firehawkmph I think this is a very interesting piece. but why don't you give the general measurements so that we can copy (I mean compliment) you. I'm absolutely taken with it and genuinely would "like a try"


 
If you want to see the tut on this how to do it, it comes from a mag, go here and go to the turning vids there are 3 vids from start to finish. LB
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes

http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*toothpick dispenser*

Thanks Little Buddha,
I did get the plans from wood magazine. I didn't realize there was a video(s) on it. It explains everything, just like the magazine article. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Thanks Little Buddha,
> I did get the plans from wood magazine. I didn't realize there was a video(s) on it. It explains everything, just like the magazine article.
> Mike Hawkins


 
Your welcome Mike, oh and nice work to, nice piece of wood and nicely turned. Mist this somewhere, bit on the biz side for awhile..LB:thumbsup:


----------



## brwoodcrafts (Jun 7, 2008)

*great looking items*

Awesome toothpick holders:thumbsup: Very impressed with the 2nd one. I'm with you, the lid that over hangs looks a lot better. IMO

Brian


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Those are stunning! I could sell them in my shop! Beautiful and beautiful choice of woods.*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

firehawkmph
Nice job and well done. I made one of these when the magazine first came out, only I use mine for wooden matches. Mitch


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*toothpick holders*

Thanks Mitch and Trappeur. 
I have to make some more before Christmas rolls around. They make nice gifts.
Mike Hawkins:icon_smile:


----------

